# Storm Chasing EUA 2008



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 14:17)

Criei este tópico para ir colocando algumas fotos e link's para reportagens de storm chasers nos EUA.

E começo com umas imagens e uns comentários que o Mike Hollingshead  do  Extreme Instability colocou no site dele. 

Entre chasers, curiosos, agências de storm tours, meteorologistas, polícia, equipas de socorro, equipas de televisão e equipas a fazer documentários, por vezes as estradas tornam-se num pandemónio de gente a seguir uma célula.






(c) Extreme Instability





(c) Extreme Instability





(c) Extreme Instability



> I'll just say this image doesn't even scratch the surface on the numbers chasing the storm. Hell half the above is just the Doppler on Wheels crew and Discovery Crew with them. It took a little waiting before I could drive back to the interstate(they're parked on/near the off ramp). Just cars and cars of chasers going north. This of course continues behind me at this time. Lots of others parked around behind me. I still haven't determined what the dude is doing bottom left. It's just a little nuts anymore, the numbers that are chasing. Consider there are numerous tour groups now, each having at least 2 vans. Then you have all the college teams, often using a couple vans. Other college teams using several cars. You have film crews going with different chasers for different shows. You have local cops and local spotters, and emergency people watching. Some tv station chasers. And the big majority like me, just chasers. Everyone is on their chase vacations this time of year, with lots making the trip from other countries. The roads around here weren't wonderful either, so everyone often winds up on the same ones. If I'm watching a good storm, I really don't notice it too much. If things aren't going well yet, it gets on my nerves, lol. Earlier on though, simply turning the car around seemed impossible. Some think it's great to park at the stop sign in intersections. So you have all 4 directions with parked cars, and all 4 directions with travelling cars...it can easily turn into a traffic jam.
> 
> http://www.extremeinstability.com/08-5-22.htm
> http://www.extremeinstability.com/08-5-23.htm


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 14:36)

Agora umas fotos de MikeTheiss.

*23 de Maio*




(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui






(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui


*Kansas, 25 de Maio*




(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui

*Kansas, 26 de Maio*




(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui


----------



## filipept (30 Mai 2008 às 15:36)

> agências de storm tours


 Que espetáculo 

Mas não há duvida que a natureza fascina-nos mesmo em eventos que podem ser destruidores e provocadores de grandes perdas materiais e principalmente humanas.

Grandes fotos


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 23:41)

Mais umas imagens do Mike Theiss, desta vez de 29 de Maio em Kearny, Nebraska, no qual registaram um tornado.





(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui





(c) MikeTheiss/Ultimate Chase
Mais fotos: aqui



E agora esta fotografia, com estes estranhos veículos. Isto são uns exóticos veículos chamados de TIV-Tornado Intercept Vehicles. Tem vindo a ser desenvolvidos por Sean Casey, um realizador  que está a registar imagens para uma série do Discovery e para um filme em IMAX sobre Tornados. É suposto a "engenhoca" resistir a um Tornado até F3, mas tenho algumas dúvidas. No da frente, o TIV1 é baseado numa Pickup Ford F450. A de trás, o novo modelo TIV2 desconheço.


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2008 às 00:07)

Vince disse:


> E agora esta fotografia, com estes estranhos veículos. Isto são uns exóticos veículos chamados de TIV-Tornado Intercept Vehicles. Tem vindo a ser desenvolvidos por Sean Casey, um realizador  que está a registar imagens para uma série do Discovery e para um filme em IMAX sobre Tornados. É suposto a "engenhoca" resistir a um Tornado até F3, mas tenho algumas dúvidas. No da frente, o TIV1 é baseado numa Pickup Ford F450. A de trás, o novo modelo TIV2 desconheço.



Com aquela distância toda ao solo também tenho muitas dúvidas que se segure muito, mas quem sabe aquela geringonça não esconda um mecanismo de fixação ao solo


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2008 às 12:43)

Mais umas fotos, desta vez de Ryan McGinnis, que tem o blogue Backing Winds. Imagens de 29 de Maio em Elwood, Nebraska.






(c) Ryan McGinnis/Backing Winds





(c) Ryan McGinnis/Backing Winds





(c) Ryan McGinnis/Backing Winds

Mais fotos aqui:
http://backingwinds.blogspot.com/


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2008 às 13:58)

Belas fotos


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 14:08)

Sim... Fotos Espectaculares... Divinais mesmo...


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 09:56)

*29 de Maio, 2008 Yankton*




(c) Mike Hollingshead/Extreme Instability
Mais fotos deste dia: aqui


*9 Junho, 2008 *




(c) Mike Hollingshead/Extreme Instability
Mais fotos deste dia: aqui


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2008 às 10:58)

Vince disse:


> *29 de Maio, 2008 Yankton*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito Bom!!!
Quando é que será que teremos oportunidade de ver algo assim cá em Portugal???


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2008 às 14:42)

Excelentes fotos 

A primeira foto ilustra bem um fenómeno ainda não totalmente explicado (mais um  ) relacionado com o tempo severo: "tempestades verdes".

A teoria mais aceite está relacionada com a dispersão da luz causada pelas partículas de água da nuvem. Normalmente este fenómeno dá-se ao fim da tarde quando o Sol já está mais baixo e devido à elevada dispersão que a componente azul do espectro já sofreu, segue-se a componente verde no processo de dispersão.






Através de medições do espectro e um estudo de campo mais profundo efectuado por membros do Projecto VORTEX esta é a teoria com mais sustentação.

Até há alguns anos acreditava-se que a cor verde das nuvens nestas tempestades estava relacionada com a cor do solo que está por baixo. Outras teorias indicavam que a cor das nuvens não era verde mas havia sim uma ilusão óptica.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2008 às 15:27)

Uma foto tirada na terça-feira (10) por Lori Mehmen, uma moradora de Orchard, no estado americano de Iowa, mostra a fúria dos tornados que atingiram a região nos últimos dias. Na quarta-feira (11), outro tornado atingiu os estados de Wiscossin Kansas e Iowa, onde quatro escoteiros morreram depois da cabana onde estavam desabar. 
Apenas na noite da quarta-feira, mais de 30 destes fenômenos meteorológicos atingiram o Centro-Oeste americano. Alguns dos tornados foram acompanhados de granizo do tamanho de bolas de beisebol. As tempestades também causaram uma série de inundações na região. 

RevistaEpoca


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2008 às 21:08)

Tanto photoshop  mas boas fotos sim senhor


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 00:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tanto photoshop



Normalmente quando se diz "tanto photoshop" é algo de depreciativo, mas muitas das fotos que estão neste tópico são de alguns dos melhores fotógrafos de tempestades ou de meteorologia do mundo 

Espero que tenhas noção (basta acompanhares alguns dos sites ou blogues deles) que são pessoas que de Abril a Junho percorrem dezenas de milhares de quilometros, se calhar tiram milhões de fotografias e quando acabam a temporada tem apenas uma ou duas dúzias delas fabulosas para mostrar. Uma das fotos que está mais acima o autor diz que tirou cerca de 500 e disponibilizou a que está ai, só para teres uma ideia....

Ao contrário do que podermos pensar, as fotos fantásticas não nascem em todas as esquinas do Midwest americano, para as conseguir é preciso muito talento, muita paciência e muitos dias e semanas de frustrações, é preciso saber muito, quer sobre meteorologia quer sobre fotografia. Há uns melhores que outros, todos planeiam bem ou mal o seu trabalho com minúncia, sabem o que procuram e a que horas e condições de luz o querem fotografar. Para conseguires isso tens que saber muito, quer prever o que se passará em determinado dia, quer perceber estruturalmente o comportamento e as diferentes componentes duma célula, quer planear o local, angulo e a hora onde a queres interceptar conforme o que queres fotografar, e tudo garantindo também as necessárias condições de segurança. Há por exemplo quem sacrifique uma imagem dum tornado obtida em más condições em troca de outra componente duma célula mas com melhores condições de luz. Pode parecer fácil, mas os geniais contam-se com os dedos de uma ou duas mãos.

Agora, voltando ao Photoshop, claro que um bom fotógrafo hoje em dia faz pós produção com ele: levels, curves, sharpness, etc. Isso é banal. Mas o Photoshop não faz milagres. Normalmente só se nota o photoshop em maus fotógrafos como eu por exemplo, o chamado over-processing. Os bons fotógrafos usam-no de forma a tornar fotografia mais próxima da realidade, pois por exemplo numa fotografia duma tempestade ao pôr do sol a gama dinâmica é enorme (pode chegar aos 8 ou 9 stop's) e os sensores das máquinas não registam de forma eficaz aquilo que nós com os nossos olhos vemos, ou melhor, conseguem sim, mas é preciso algum trabalho extra de pós-produção para ir lá buscar essa informação (por exemplo aos RAW) e usá-la de forma equilibrada. Portanto, ao talento que acima referi, acrescenta ainda mais este, da pós produção, que para ser bem feito também é preciso saber o que se está a fazer. Dominar isto tudo, da meteorologia extrema à fotografia e pós produção requer muita aprendizagem.

Os maus fotógrafos é que exageram ou distorcem. E aliás, dessas fotos todas não vejo nada de photoshop, nota-se sim nalgumas trabalho de pós-produção, mas nem é aquilo que se chama habitualmente de "photoshop". Numa ou outra parece evidente a utilização de tecnicas como o digital blending a partir dos RAW, do HDR, etc,etc. Tudo técnicas que se forem bem feitas só valorizam a fotografia e de todas que estão neste tópico não vejo nenhuma onde essas técnicas sejam mal utilizadas, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## rafaeltanga (19 Jun 2008 às 18:10)

Impressionante!!!!
Lindas fotos!!

Bom dia a todos!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2008 às 22:29)

Grandes fotos Fantásticas mesmo


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

Vince disse:


> Normalmente quando se diz "tanto photoshop" é algo de depreciativo, mas muitas das fotos que estão neste tópico são de alguns dos melhores fotógrafos de tempestades ou de meteorologia do mundo
> (...)
> Agora, voltando ao Photoshop, claro que um bom fotógrafo hoje em dia faz pós produção com ele: levels, curves, sharpness, etc. Isso é banal. Mas o Photoshop não faz milagres. Normalmente só se nota o photoshop em maus fotógrafos como eu por exemplo, o chamado over-processing. Os bons fotógrafos usam-no de forma a tornar fotografia mais próxima da realidade, pois por exemplo numa fotografia duma tempestade ao pôr do sol a gama dinâmica é enorme (pode chegar aos 8 ou 9 stop's) e os sensores das máquinas não registam de forma eficaz aquilo que nós com os nossos olhos vemos, ou melhor, conseguem sim, mas é preciso algum trabalho extra de pós-produção para ir lá buscar essa informação (por exemplo aos RAW) e usá-la de forma equilibrada. Portanto, ao talento que acima referi, acrescenta ainda mais este, da pós produção, que para ser bem feito também é preciso saber o que se está a fazer. Dominar isto tudo, da meteorologia extrema à fotografia e pós produção requer muita aprendizagem.
> 
> Os maus fotógrafos é que exageram ou distorcem. E aliás, dessas fotos todas não vejo nada de photoshop, nota-se sim nalgumas trabalho de pós-produção, mas nem é aquilo que se chama habitualmente de "photoshop". Numa ou outra parece evidente a utilização de tecnicas como o digital blending a partir dos RAW, do HDR, etc,etc. Tudo técnicas que se forem bem feitas só valorizam a fotografia e de todas que estão neste tópico não vejo nenhuma onde essas técnicas sejam mal utilizadas, antes pelo contrário.



É tudo verdade o que dizes *Vince*!   

Já tenho alguma experiência (para aí uns 10 anos de photoshop) na minha área profissional (para quem não se lembra é só ver o meu perfil = http://www.meteopt.com/forum/membros/thomar.html) Design e Artes Gráficas.  

E já agora agora, realmente muito boas fotos!!!


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 12:52)

Mais umas, desta vez do conhecido fotógrafo meteorológico Jim Reed.







(c) Jim Reed
Mais fotos aqui.





(c) Jim Reed
Mais fotos aqui.




Quando acabarem de ver este video podem fechar a boca


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2008 às 13:07)

Em quanto estará avaliado o seguro de vida deste individuo??


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 13:12)

vitamos disse:


> Em quanto estará avaliado o seguro de vida deste individuo??



Ele provavelmente sabia o que estava a fazer. Isto é um tornado fraco, na foto não vemos o topo acoplado a nenhuma supercélula potente, é uma coisa parecido com as trombas não supercelulares ou qualquer coisa assim. No site ele chama-lhe Tornado landspout. 
Ele lá deve ter reparado que o vórtice se estava a extinguir e foi quando correu para lá.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2008 às 13:22)

Boa recolha Vince  parece mais um dust devil gigante em certo momentos.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2008 às 13:25)

Também esta a estranhar o facto do tornado não estar ligado a uma nuvem, mas independentemente do perigo as fotos estão magnificas


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2008 às 02:43)

Sem duvida, as fotos estão magnificas


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2008 às 04:19)

Vince disse:


> *29 de Maio, 2008 Yankton*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 17:25)

Grandes malucos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 18:15)

Realmente á grandes malucos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2008 às 18:17)

criz0r disse:


> Vince disse:
> 
> 
> > *29 de Maio, 2008 Yankton*
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2008 às 20:53)

Vince disse:


> Grandes malucos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ige9smfD6aM





Malucos é pouco!!!
Ainda assim, foi uma bela caçada!!!!


----------



## storm (24 Set 2008 às 22:06)

Até podem ser uns grandes malucos

Mas só tenho uma coisa a dizer do vídeo, Espectacular (só o vento que se levantou, aquela rotação, Brutal )


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 22:23)

storm disse:


> Até podem ser uns grandes malucos
> 
> Mas só tenho uma coisa a dizer do vídeo, Espectacular (só o vento que se levantou, aquela rotação, Brutal )



Sim, espectacular sem dúvida.
Esqueci-me de referir que quem aparece mais eufórico a falar é George Kourounis, podem consultar o site dele aqui: http://stormchaser.ca/

Após dois anos a pedir, conseguiu há pouco ir ao centro dum furacão a bordo dum Hurricane hunter, foi precisamente durante o furacão IKE:
http://stormchaser.ca/Hurricanes/Ike_Hurricane_Hunters/Ike_HH.html


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 10:04)

Ainda ás vezes se viram para mim e dizem "és maluco"... Maluco eu??? 
Depois de ver isto a minha definição de "maluco" transformou-se!


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2008 às 11:49)

Que modo de vida absolutamente fantástico.
E o maluco sou eu


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

criz0r disse:


> Vince disse:
> 
> 
> > *29 de Maio, 2008 Yankton*
> ...


----------

